# bobcat for lots??



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

Anyone use a bobcat clearing lots?? im sure you do. What size pusher can fit on these units? do you think it is quicker than a truck with a plow?? Been looking into another truck to plow with mine, but for the same money per month I could get a machine to make money all year with..any thoughts?


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

snoluvr said:


> Anyone use a bobcat clearing lots?? im sure you do. What size pusher can fit on these units? do you think it is quicker than a truck with a plow?? Been looking into another truck to plow with mine, but for the same money per month I could get a machine to make money all year with..any thoughts?


Nothing wrong with using a skid to clear parking lots. The Bobcat 5600 seems to do that job a lot faster, however. Try this site: http://www.bobcat.com/snowremoval/


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I use a Bobcat and find it faster then a plow in lots with cars in them. You can also stack the snow and when needed, load it into a truck for hauling away. They are aloso good for scraping snow down to pavement. Only downfall I have found is transporting to the sight. unless they are close you wil have to trailer it which would require another truck.


----------



## Cooters Dodge (Oct 18, 2004)

Dwan wanting to know how does truck and trailer loaded down with skidsteer hand in snow storms. This will be my first year so I'm wanting to probably just equip my skidloader with snow plow and spreader, but I'm needing feed back on how pulling a skidloader in the snow is. Is it dangerous is it not as bad as I'm thinking it might be or what?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

cd
try to get the bobcat there the night before. or just before it snows. dont know how many lots you have but this worked for me sometimes last year. take it slow and you should be alright if the snow is not too bad.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I don't move them around much. only after the storms because there already at the lots they need to be at before it snows. As far as how does the truck and trailer with a load handle. Great for me but I have been driving a big rig in the snow for close to 30 years. Just take your time, have good tires, and dont over load the trailer. also brakes need to be adjusted right. If you use the right equipment it is a breese but if you are trying to make do with what you have you may be looking for trouble.


----------



## 93CobraCPR (Oct 7, 2004)

I have hauled Bobcat (873) behind 99 F350 in blizzards for 50 miles with no problem.

Im a single operator thinking about subbing this year (1st). I have a '01 F450 PSD Dually 4X4 and a '04 S250 w/ 2 speed. The Blizzard 810 series is what I will be getting. I only can afford one plow, which one would be best to put on 810 or 810SS?

I'm favoring toward the S250 due to plow can be used for light soil moving also (2fer).


----------



## Cooters Dodge (Oct 18, 2004)

Thank you 93 you have answered a question I've been waiting to here. I'm going to be using my skidloader this winter for removal, but have been asking how bad it is hauling in storms. Everybody keeps telling me drop it off at the jobsite night before. That's fine and dandy but what about the 10-12 other places I've got to work at. So you didn't have much trouble trailering in the snow? Need a salt spreader to be attached to the back of the skidloader any suggestions?


----------



## 93CobraCPR (Oct 7, 2004)

Just take it easy/slow remember speed kills.

The spreader issue has been discussed and some people weld 2in receivers then get a receiver mounted spreaders.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

towing kinda sucks in the snow but like was said go slow. Also better have your brakes adjusted good.

its best to have a place to leave it(like leave it at the lot winter long) and possibly drive it between sites that are close. 

I would say that you can generally be more productive with a truck. There are certian places a skidsteer lends itself to but if i were to pick one i would say a truck can do about everything ok. Also JMO but skidsteers dont have the speed to windrow stuff effectivly. They work good with containment type plows and such. also JMO 

A truck is much faster, its more mobil between sites. General plowing is best suite for a truck. Depends on the lots though, some lots a skid steer really does well.


----------



## Polar (Nov 3, 2004)

I used a CAT 246 with a 10' Protech Pusher and there great for small lots but traction is hard to get going up hills if you pushing.


----------

